# glass supply



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

anyone know of any place to get peices of glass cut to size in the toronto or scarb area . let me know thanks 
tom


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.canpages.ca/page/ON/scarborough/palace-glass-and-mirror/1442472.html

Right next to the Lighting store.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

If you need glass for baffles in your sump, Lowe's is convenient and priced right.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*glass*

Went there and had a piece cut . Good place . Good job

Did some nice work polished the glass and chamfered the 
Edges . Looked awsome for just a piece of glass
Tom


----------

